# American Awning



## 94389 (May 1, 2005)

Hello i am wanting an american motorhome awning for my eldorado 24ft can anyone help us out here, we have been told not to fit a Fiamma to it, but are novices this is our first motorhome thankyou Lorraine and Alan


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Welcome to the site will move your post into an area that might get more answers, hope it helps :wink:


----------



## 88883 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Chevy

Try www.abp-accessories.co.uk

and

www.arvm.uk.com

Chris


----------

